# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail Büyükelçisi salonu terketti

## bozok

*İsrail Büyükelçisi salonu terketti* 


*üzgür ALTUNCU-Tahsin LALE/İSTANBUL, (DHA)* 

ASYA'da İşbirliği ve Güven Artırıcı ünlemler Konferansının açılış oturumunun basına kapalı kısmında İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinejad konuşurken, İsrail'i temsilen toplantıya katılan Büyükelçi Gabi Levy'nin salonu terk ettiği öğrenildi. 


*AİGK TOPLANTISINDA KRİZ*





*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Aile fotoğrafı çekiminde en köşede yer alan İsrail Büyükelçisi, gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtsız bıraktı. Fotoğraf çekiminde en büyük ilgiyi İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinejad gördü. İran Cumhurbaşkanı, fotoğraf çekiminin ardından İslam Konferansı ürgütü Genel Sekreteri Ekmeleddin İhsanoğlu'yla bir süre sohbet etti. Liderler daha sonra Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün verdiği öğle yemeğine katıldı. Yemeğe İsrail Büyükelçisi de katıldı.


08.06.2010 Salı *15:09 / VATAN*

----------

